# Does changing draw length affect axle to axle measurement?



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*shorter*

when you increase or decrease the draw length it does not effect your ata, changing the draw length changes the rotation of cam


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

On some bows it could chage SLIGHTLY. On singles with draw stops it only changes how far the cam rotates. Ones with string post adjustments your ATA would have to change slightly. Measure it and see for yourself.


----------



## deskjockey (Jun 9, 2005)

My bow is currently set at 30" draw. The a to a measures at 36 5/8". I think I will visit the proshop tomorrow to see if they can put the string on the 31" draw post and then remeasure. I'm beginning to doubt that it will get me that extra inch in axle to axle measurement. Gun season is only two weeks away. I think I will send my bow in to Parker to have them get it back into spec.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

You are correct. Any rotation of the cam, WHEN THE BOW IS IN A RELAXED POSITION, will change the ATA slightly because it will either shorten or lengthen the cable, which is what controls the ATA (i.e. shorter cable = shorter ATA; longer cable = longer ATA). However, on some bows, for example the Cam.5's, the degree of rotation of the cams is changed AT FULL DRAW, and therefore the ATA of the bow in a relaxed state is unchanged. Please correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jabwa said:


> You are correct. Any rotation of the cam, WHEN THE BOW IS IN A RELAXED POSITION, will change the ATA slightly because it will either shorten or lengthen the cable, which is what controls the ATA (i.e. shorter cable = shorter ATA; longer cable = longer ATA). However, on some bows, for example the Cam.5's, the degree of rotation of the cams is changed AT FULL DRAW, and therefore the ATA of the bow in a relaxed state is unchanged. Please correct me if this is incorrect.


You are right. Buss cable, and string to some extent, controls ATA measurement. He needs a tune job. Javi has a thread here that explains it very well. It came in handy for me!


----------

